# Need help locating Switch Key for Craftman Routing Center.



## tedvandyke (Oct 16, 2005)

I have a Craftman Industrial Routing Center Mod # 25484. I have broken the Switch Key part#33A 29LCN-1018 Switch Key(Repair Part Only). This unit was builld by Vermont American now Robert Bosch Tool Corp. I have already tried Sears and Robert Bosch Tool Corp with no luck. THe newer models have a larger switch not interchangable with this one. Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi tedvandyke welcome to the forums. Is the switch for the router or for a table with plugs on the back of it.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The whole switch is available for $20 plus shipping, probably not the most preferred option, but it will work. You could also just go to woodcraft or someone else and grab a remote switch. Just make sure the store has a good return policy, because if you luck is anything like mine, as soon as you buy a replacement part, you'll find whatever you lost.....

Another option to try is to figure out who made the switch assembly for Bosch or Sears in the first place. They might be able to provide you a switch key. 

Last and least desirable option is to see if coffee stirrers or some other thin, flat, non conductive item will work in place of the key. If it does, you can break them off inside the slots and never have to worry about this problem again, but technically you are bypassing a safety device.

Sorry I don't have any better news for you.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi and welcome aboard. You might take it to a portable tool repair facility to see if they have a switch key in stock or can order one. Usually they have sources for both OEM and aftermarket component parts. Good luck........Chuck


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I would try Vermont American..... ask for part #29LCN-1018 which happens to be the same part number that Sears has listed..... And who they also used for router tables a few years back. (VA table 23463)(Customer Service Department at 800-742-3869)

Let us know how this works out.

Oh yes, welcome to the forum!

Ed


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I had a similar problem with an old Sears radial arm saw, and naturally it happen in the middle of a project. My observaton is that Sears and Vermont American put out a lot of CHEAP stuff. I went to the local hardware store and bought a heavy duty single pole, single throw switch. Then I modified the parts holding the original switch and installed the new switch. That was over 20 years ago, and it is still working just fine.
If you are able to buy a key or a new switch for direct replacement you still may wind up with the same problem down the road. Woodnut65


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Hi there,

2nd time trying to write/post this-just shows how my weekend has gone. lol Anyway...

I know this thread is 12 years old but it is relevant for me. tedvandyke are you still around? Did you ever resolve where to find the safety key?

Long story short, I accidentally threw mine away in March. I was moving to a new flat and thought the key was something other than what it was.

I have been drawing up some plans for different projects at my new flat and this was the weekend I was going to know 2 of the projects out and low and behold, I realized what I did.

I wrote Vermont America, but I see they no longer make any router tables anymore.

Also, woodnut65 are you still around? Can you help me to understand how to rewire with a single pole like you did? Electricity isn't my best topic. I can change out outlets and light switches and put in a ceiling fan...that's about it. I suppose I could change a cord on a lamp or vac if needed. LOL

If it weren't for budget, I would just go out tomorrow and get a little better router table, but what little bit I have is either going toward a portable table saw or maybe just a circular saw guide. So, if I plunk money into the router table, I am out of luck for the table saw.

You have no clue how disappointed I am this weekend.

Thanks for any help you guys can give me.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DerSchuhmacher said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 2nd time trying to write/post this-just shows how my weekend has gone. lol Anyway...
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard.
How about using one of these. Mount it wherever is convenient and plug your router power cord into it.
Easy to Find Safety Power Tool Switch | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware

I have three of them. No problems encountered.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Hi MT,

Thanks, I will definitely look into this! The price looks right, too!

Update:

I was looking at quite a few of them after you showed me this one. Just a while ago, I decided that if I was looking at a new one, I might as well open this one up to understand what's inside.

Problem solved! I had no idea until I looked in there, how the safety mechanism actually works and it was a very simple fix.

Thanks! Sometimes it just takes me talking things out to think through and find a solution.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

My local Sears store has them on the shelf. No need to order them.

Charley


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi DS and welcome. A typical light switch in a house is a single pole (in north America that means 115 volt) single throw (meaning it only has an off and one on) switch.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Ahhh, thanks Chuck! I was thinking I would be getting into strange territory but now I understand. If I need such a thing, I will go that route. The main reason I liked this switch assembly is because it has the 2 outlets in the back of it.

But you know what? After Vermont America said, "Sorry.", I opened that switch box up. I was amazed to see it was only a plastic piece matching the end of the key and it was only attached by a glued spindle and controlled by a spring! I was like, "NO WAY?! And I was worried about having the key?!"

You could either fabricate one, I started this with a thin scrap of plastic and my rotary tool. Then I thought about it and it's like, I really don't need this key for my use. So, I just took out the spring, pulled the plastic piece back and taped it in place so it's always open to my switch. I always unplug if I am going to do any adjustments so there's really no need for it.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DerSchuhmacher said:


> Ahhh, thanks Chuck! I was thinking I would be getting into strange territory but now I understand. If I need such a thing, I will go that route. The main reason I liked this switch assembly is because it has the 2 outlets in the back of it.
> 
> But you know what? After Vermont America said, "Sorry.", I opened that switch box up. I was amazed to see it was only a plastic piece matching the end of the key and it was only attached by a glued spindle and controlled by a spring! I was like, "NO WAY?! And I was worried about having the key?!"
> 
> You could either fabricate one, I started this with a thin scrap of plastic and my rotary tool. Then I thought about it and it's like, I really don't need this key for my use. So, I just took out the spring, pulled the plastic piece back and taped it in place so it's always open to my switch. I always unplug if I am going to do any adjustments so there's really no need for it.


My grand daughter came to visit one day. She, being age 6, has always been my little helper gluing stuff and beating things with a hammer on occasion.

So, as she and grandma walked through the garage on their way into the house, she casually reached over and pushed the start button on my table saw.:surprise: And VROOM, it fired up. Fortunately, as is the case most times, I had lowered the blade below the table.

Nowadays, when I hear she is coming over, I make sure I have the lockout device in place! The saw came with a "bicycle" style lock. It could have turned out bad if the blade had struck something laying on the table. Just sayin'.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There really isn't much to them and they can bypassed easily or as you say a key can often be easily fabricated. As Mike pointed out, if your tools are accessible to children and unskilled guests then lockouts or killing power supplies are a good idea.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Ah, advice taken! Well, I should have gone ahead and finished the key then. I just quit, even though it was almost done. I do live by myself but I have 2 nephews and other friends who come over from time to time. But the other thing is that I put the router table up on a shelf when not in use because I live in a small flat. It's all ready put away for a week or so.

But yes, I will go ahead and make that key so I can stick it in if someone is coming over. I would be beside myself if someone got hurt.

Thanks!


----------

